# Plan To Smoke Cheese For The First Time



## daricksta (Apr 29, 2012)

I just got an MES 30 and my AMNPS is about to be shipped. Today I'll use the smoker for the first time to smoke an asparagus/onion side dish for some steaks I'll be grilling on my Weber.

Smoking cheese is one of my goals. I've looked at some of the pics of how some of you smoke cheese and I've got a 3 questions.

Do I put the sections of cheese right on the racks or do I wrap them in cheesecloth and hang them from a couple of racks?

Since I'll be using the AMNPS, do I not use the MES electric heating element?

Do I leave the vent wide open or shut tight?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2012)

daRicksta said:


> I just got an MES 30 and my AMNPS is about to be shipped. Today I'll use the smoker for the first time to smoke an asparagus/onion side dish for some steaks I'll be grilling on my Weber.
> 
> Smoking cheese is one of my goals. I've looked at some of the pics of how some of you smoke cheese and I've got a 3 questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## moikel (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like scarbelly has it covered,its just about time & heat. Check the posts where people put ice into drip pan to keep internal temp down.Vents open help the AMZPS to run better .Take out chip loader as well.Harder cheese sags less ,cheddars,gruyeres ,pecorino .

Its really about the cheese you like to eat in the first place.I do 1 row of pellets turn cheese x1,but thats just me.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, guys. This is just what I needed to know. Moikel, thanks for tips on the ice and taking out the chip loader.


----------



## moikel (Apr 30, 2012)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, guys. This is just what I needed to know. Moikel, thanks for tips on the ice and taking out the chip loader.


Your welcome I got them from the forum in the first place ,helps AMZPS chug away. Also I put a can 8'' high with both ends cut out over top vent like a chimney .Makes it draw better.Got that from DaveOmack I think. I know some guys zap the pellets in a microwave as well to get any moisture out.I havent needed to do that ,yet.


----------

